# I bought 2 LGD today.



## ChrisM (Jan 13, 2014)

They are about 2 years old. According to the seller, they've already proven themselves to be coyote chasers. They will be delivered tomorrow morning. I didn't have a trailer with me to bring them home in... I got two Livestock Guard Donkeys. They are SO calm and tolerated everything we did to them to test them before we bought them. And they were living with goats so all should be well.


----------



## ChrisM (Jan 13, 2014)




----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

They are cute! Congrats!


----------



## ChrisM (Jan 13, 2014)

Thanks. I can't wait for the goats to meet them. Our girls have no fear of other animals and get into goofy play moods. They tease our German Shepherds through the fence. I'm afraid our Shepherds would make quick work of them if they ever managed to get into the pen with them.


----------



## Mamaboyd (Oct 10, 2013)

very nice! Now you have me wanting to get some donkeys


----------



## ChrisM (Jan 13, 2014)

So we went and picked up the boys today. I had to leave them with the seller because my fence was supposed to be up this week. Well, that fell through but he couldn't hold them any longer. So they'll be living with a friend a few minutes away until our fence does get put up. And while we were there, we also ended up with a miniature mare that should be dropping a foal in the fall. 

So once the fence is up and all our critters are released, the goats should have some protection from coyotes with two Jacks and a grouchy pregnant mare.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Congrats! You will have to post pics.


----------



## ChrisM (Jan 13, 2014)

She's the little one.... The big guy wasn't sure what to do with these newcomers. lol


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Pretty girl!


----------



## ChrisM (Jan 13, 2014)

Good grief... now it looks like there's a small chance we'll be taking custody of the big guy, too. Our friend was selling him and had a buyer that looked solid but now may have flaked. To help her out we will take him if the sale does fall through. She wasn't doing it for the money, she just doesn't have time to give him the attention he needs and he was living all alone. Now he'll have our three minis to live with. Let's see the coyotes mess with THIS group!!


----------

